# Short training video with our GW macaw



## Stevo2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Elmo showing some of his moves 

Elmo training - YouTube


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Cotter (Apr 30, 2012)

hey steveo, Awesome work, i like your other posted of your birds they are so nice wish i had the time and place for one,
my mate has one like your green one, and he talks his head off but not on command cant shut him up at night, 
cant wait to see more of them keep up the good work, cheers


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2012)

He is beautiful


----------



## Sarah (May 2, 2012)

Elmo seems to enjoy all the training , im surprised Danny doesnt get put out when he watches you and Elmo , he doesnt seem the least bit interested in what you are doing.


----------



## pythrulz (May 2, 2012)

What a amazing breed of bird Macaws are hope to buy a pair one day when my paradox albinos grow and breed good work Stevo


----------



## Ice_Ducati (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful bird Steve! must be great to have one as a pet.. 
P.S. Loved your vids of Maggie, frilly's are next on my wish list.

Cheers Troy


----------



## Stevo2 (May 2, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Elmo seems to enjoy all the training , im surprised Danny doesnt get put out when he watches you and Elmo , he doesnt seem the least bit interested in what you are doing.



He's getting to the stage where he offers behaviours to try and get treats, lol. Danny does get very put out, but the level of angst totally depends on how close I am when I cheat on him (hehe). He will attack Elmo if we're too close. It also helps if there's kids out somewhere in the neighbourhood - they distract him very nicely (which is what was going on in the video) 



Ice_Ducati said:


> Beautiful bird Steve! must be great to have one as a pet..
> P.S. Loved your vids of Maggie, frilly's are next on my wish list.
> 
> Cheers Troy



Thanks Troy  Both my boys are amazing pets


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful bird!

It's so nice to see a captive macaw in perfect feather!

I just bought a pair of Hahns Macaws......... GW are just a tad out of my price range lol. Maybe one day!!


----------



## Stevo2 (May 2, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Beautiful bird!
> 
> It's so nice to see a captive macaw in perfect feather!
> 
> I just bought a pair of Hahns Macaws......... GW are just a tad out of my price range lol. Maybe one day!!



Thanks  Hahns are nice too, you'll have to post up some pics


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2012)

I only have bad iPhone pics at the moment. 







Do you know much about the temperament of blue fronted amazons? I would like them to be my next purchase.


----------



## Anthill (May 2, 2012)

I hope you have ear plugs Jay...


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2012)

I have had them for 2 weeks now, and i honestly don't think they are as bad as i was made to believe. Mum had 57 Princess Parrots....... those combined were a lot noisier than these guys!!!

I much prefer their deeper squawk over the high pitched screetch of lorries and sun conures etc!


----------



## Stevo2 (May 2, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> I only have bad iPhone pics at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know much about the temperament of blue fronted amazons? I would like them to be my next purchase.




They're a bit toned down from my yellow nape, guess it also depends on what you're after; pets or aviary birds? IMO amazons are awesome and i'd always pick them over the minature macaws


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> They're a bit toned down from my yellow nape, guess it also depends on what you're after; pets or aviary birds? IMO amazons are awesome and i'd always pick them over the minature macaws



They would be aviary birds with the intent to breed and hand raise babies for pets. 
I love the Amazons, but ALWAYS had a soft spot for the mini Macaws lol


----------



## Sarah (May 12, 2012)

i have pair of hahns i keep mine inside, messy little buggers but very sweet and a lot less noisey then my female yellow crown amazon when she gets going i have to leave the room luckily she doesnt make a racket every day !


----------



## Jay84 (May 15, 2012)

Oh nice! Are your pair purely pets? Or do you breed them?

I have had them for quite a few weeks now and they really aren't very noisy. They only squawk when they are startled or when the cockies or Galahs fly over.


----------



## Sarah (May 16, 2012)

i got my my male hahn in January a 14week old handraised pet from nsw and a 14week old female from tassie in April she is far more tame then him and loves attention he has become a little less friendly since she arrived. Overall they only really make noise whenthey are excited to see me in the morning and if ive been out. 

hope you dont mind your thread getting hijacked Stevo with hahn talk lol.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 17, 2012)

Stinkin' hahns...  No, that's fine Sarah 

Did you see my video of Elmo wrestling on the couch?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/wrestling-couch-186397/


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2012)

Stevo2 that is fantastic. I have heard that the red macaws aren't as friendly as the Blue and Gold? Is that correct or are they all just individuals?

What do they sell the red ones for? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jay84 (May 17, 2012)

I have subscribed to your YouTube channel Steve. I think your birds are the luckiest birds in Oz! 

Have you seen the second breeding of LUTINO Blue and Gold Macaws has been done in Australia........ Now they would fetch a pretty penny!!!!


----------



## Snakewoman (May 17, 2012)

what a beautiful bird! Very smart too


----------



## Stevo2 (May 17, 2012)

FAY said:


> Stevo2 that is fantastic. I have heard that the red macaws aren't as friendly as the Blue and Gold? Is that correct or are they all just individuals?
> 
> What do they sell the red ones for? If you don't mind me asking?



Depends on which 'red' macaw you mean - Scarlet macaws have a history of being nippy and less social than Blue and Golds, but Greenwings are known for being big cuddly teddy bears. Like you say though, there are definately individual differences within the species that blows the generalisations out of the water.

Both Scarlet and Greenwings are in the range of $12,000-$15,000ea, increasing with age.



Jay84 said:


> I have subscribed to your YouTube channel Steve. I think your birds are the luckiest birds in Oz!
> 
> Have you seen the second breeding of LUTINO Blue and Gold Macaws has been done in Australia........ Now they would fetch a pretty penny!!!!



Thanks Jay 

I've seen the pics of the new cock bird, kind of stunning but certainly not my cup of tea. I'm a fan of non-hybird, non-mutation birds for the most part. The only mutation that I'd leap at (and can't get in Aus, my wallet is most thankful of) is the blue mutation Yellow-nape Amazon.


----------



## lovethefrilly (May 17, 2012)

What a beautiful macaw! great to see he is in such beautiful feather  u r a very lucky person.


----------



## notechistiger (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful bird! Only thing I have at the moment is a lorikeet hehe (and soon to be another bird of some sort). Definitely going to be looking into the bigger birds when we move out and have the space and money


----------

